# Help please!!



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all booked my car in to have the wheels refurbished. Was thinking of having them finished in black chrome not sure if that's right idea. So could some photoshop the wheels in black chrome please.



Or should I keep them standard. Many thanks.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Well beyond my computer skills I'm afraid, but look forward to seeing what they look like. .

Will someone be able to edit your photo???

Andy.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Me too don't want to have them done then discover I hate the look


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm thinking because you have the silver side vents and roof rails, the crystal repeaters in the wing mirrors and the chrome strip along the windows, the silver wheels tie it in. I think dark wheels on dark cars with dark windows is what they call the murdered out look, which I'm for me is a bit OTT. so if you like that look then the other bright parts need to be changed to suit. This is only my opinion though.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

That's what I've been thinking. Is there to much black.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm thinking of the same, asked the question on a post a few days ago for my car










People said keep them grey, maybe a choice for you?

Unsure if there's many colours for powder coating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Closest i could get :lol:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks scotie. That's a big help. Made my mind up to keep them standard. So well be contacting the wheel specialist in Cwmbran and changing the colour to a nice silver.


----------

